# REAL Christmas Pudding 2x2x2 (functional & edible)



## Tony Fisher (Dec 18, 2022)

The puzzle pudding works though it definitely needed some lube as you will see at the end of the video. It was too soft / unstable to even attempt a solve so I showed it moving in all dimensions instead. A construction video will be added later.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 18, 2022)

Yum!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Your constructions never disappoint!


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 18, 2022)

You know what they say, if it’s Tony Fisher, it’s real.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 7:09 AM)

Tony Fisher said:


> The puzzle pudding works though it definitely needed some lube as you will see at the end of the video. It was too soft / unstable to even attempt a solve so I showed it moving in all dimensions instead. A construction video will be added later.


Yummy and a solvable puzzle.

Super satisfying yo!


----------

